# Dear Charlie,



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

You walked into my life and into my heart.You sat near me no matter what I did. You sleeped by my side, my snoring did not faze you. When you went you took a piece of my soul.
I hurt my love,I know that I did the right thing.It justs hurts so much.I have a pain in my chest,where my heart was once whole. I know that you are now out of pain.
Your old friend McCloud is lost with out you, he slept with me last night like you always did. It helped both of us I think.
I am sorry I could not do more for you before you left. I tried everything. All that was left was to help you on your way, so that you would not be in any more pain. I am going to bury you under the trees on the front hill. I am going to put in a bench and a small garden so you will always be near. 
You where my partner, my best friend, my pain in the ass that I loved so much. 
You stole my heart when we found each other, now you have taken a piece of my soul in you passing. I will love you always.
Wait for me.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Charlie was loved, that is plain. He lives on in your heart and in your memories. May you find comfort in that knowledge.

Play hard at the Bridge, Charlie!!

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

That was such a lovely and heartfelt tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Charlie.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful post. Charlie was obviously a very loved cat.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss 
your post touched me deeply
RIP, Charlie


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Beautifully written letter from the depths of your heart and soul which moved me to tears. I am truly sorry.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Charlie will always wait for you, I'm sure.


----------

